# Table saw outfeed table



## oledo (Feb 28, 2012)

Does anyone know where I can purchase the plan featured in February 2009 WJ magazine? I've searched everywhere including calling WJ and they couldn't supply it. If anyone has a copy or knows where I can purchase a copy please e-mail me at [email protected]

Thanks
Jerry


----------



## kdc68 (Mar 2, 2012)

Check your Lumberjock messages ….I sent you a PM


----------

